# Deputy Sheriff David Jennings Dawson, III



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff David Jennings Dawson, III

Greene County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina

End of Watch: Monday, August 1, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 21
Tour of Duty: 2 months
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: August 1, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Deputy David Dawson was killed in a single-vehicle accident while responding to assist another officer. His vehicle left the road on Highway 903 near Crowfoot Road, crossing over the road and striking a tree.

Deputy Dawson had served with Greene County Sheriff's Office since June 1.

Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Greene County Sheriff's Office
301 N Greene Street
Snow Hill, NC 28580

Phone: (252) 747-3411


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## brick2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

R.I.P


----------

